# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری > خبر: موتورهای بازی سازی

## REZAsys

در این تاپیک بنده می خوام چندتا از معروفترین موتورهای بازی سازی رو معرفی کنم :
1.Game maker
گیم میکر در واقع موتوری با کدهای آماده هست که با انتخاب اکشنها میشه کدهای آماده رو استفاده کرد این موتور بیشتر کار دوبعدی سازی رو انجام میده و نمیشه رو سه بعدی سازیش زیاد حساب بازی کرد.
این موتور جدیدترین نسخشو که8 است به تازگی منتشر کرده.
منتظر توضیحات موتورهای دیگر باشید......

----------


## REZAsys

موتور3d game studio
این موتور یکی از قویترین موتورها برای بازی سازی سه بعدی است که هم امکانات خوبی برای ساخت مدل و هم برای بازی سازی داره نسخه ی a7این موتور جدیدترین نسخش است تا یادم نرفته بگم که زبان برنامه نویسی اون یه چیزی تو مایه ی ++Cاست که برای کاربران این زبان ممکنه جالب باشه

----------


## REZAsys

موتور بعدیQuest 3d هست که الان میخوام توضیحاش رو بدم:
این موتورهم بالاتر از 3d game یکی از بهترین هاست اما بهترین نیست؟ به نظر میرسه این موتور برای انیمیشین سازی و ساخت مدل بهتر باشه البته بازی های بزرگی با این نرم افزار ساخته شده که اون رو جزء بهترینها قرار میده تا اونجایی که من اطلاع دارم این نرم افزار حدود200مگ حجم داره.
فایلهای آموزشی موتور:

Tutorial 1 Intro Quest3d 
Tutorial 2 Quest3d Interface 
Tutorial 3 Importing and texturing 
Tutorial 4 Logic and user interaction (1) 
Tutorial 5 Logic and user interaction (2) 
Tutorial 6 Sound 
Tutorial 7 Dynamics (ODE) 
Tutorial 8 Materials and effects 



اندازه این تصویر کوچک شده است ! برای مشاهده تصویر اصلی اینجا کلیک کنید . اندازه اصلی تصویر 800x600 و حجم آن 41 کیلوبایت میباشد.

----------


## REZAsys

*unity چيست !
*يك انجين كامل است كه زحمتي را كه به دوش بازي ساز داريم خيلي كم ميكند 
و short cut هاي بي شماري را دارد 
قدرت گرافيكي كه داره بسيار عجيبه زيرا از سيستم هاي استفاده ميكنه كه براي direct X 10 عرضه شده 
مثل سايه real time 
كم كردن جزيات ابجكت به صورت هوشمند ( optimize كردن ) Mesh ها با توجه به فاصله اي كه با دوربين دارن جزيات بهشون اضافه يا كم ميشه 
پشتيبانيه shader هاي HLSL و GLSL 
پشتي بانيه زبان و اسكريپت هاي مثل
C#‎‎ , java script و boo script
mip map بسيار كيفيت بالا 
دادن خروجي براي گوشي موبايل iPhone دستگاه wii و ويندوز 
ساز كاري مستغيم با برنامه هاي گرافيكي مهم مثل *Blender* , Photoshop CS4 و maya 
سايه و نور dynamic 
استفاده از بهترين فيزيك جهان (‌بهتر از nvidia ) به نام Ageia PhysX™
و ....

دانلود این موتور با حجم160مگ
http://unity3d.com/unity/download

آموزش های این موتور
سري ويديو هاي آموزشي 
در اين جا 7 ويديو آموزشي قرار دارد كه براي برنامه نوسان فلش كه قصد دارن با unity كار كنن عاليه 


کد:
http://learnunity3d.com/?tag=video-tutorials


ويدئو هاي آموزشي ساين خود unity 

کد:
http://unity3d.com/support/documentation/video/


اينم يك سري ويدئو آموزشي كه قابل دانلود نيستن و فقط اجازه ديدنشونو داريد 

کد:
http://www.unitytutorials.com/freevi...reevideos.html
 
نظر یادتون نره :لبخند:  :لبخند:  :لبخند: 
منبع:ehsan_wwe در p30world

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

> پشتي بانيه زبان و اسكريپت هاي مثل
> C#‎‎ , java script و boo script


سلام دوست عزیز
کارت خیلی جالبه :قلب: 
از ++C پشتیبانی نمیکنه؟؟؟
موفق باشی

----------


## REZAsys

در ابتدا از آقای پیروزی به خاطر نظرشون تشکر میکنم امیدوارم بقیه دوستان هم نظراتشون رو بگن.
موتور 3D FPS Creator
شرکت سازنده :The Game Creator
سایت رسمی :
کد:
www.FpsCreator.com

این موتور یکی از آسان ترین موتور بازی سازی است البته فقط در سبک FPS (اول شخص) .این موتور جز موتور های آماده به حساب می آید چراکه در این انجین نه نیاز به برنامه نویسی هست نه مدل سازی . البته در صورتی که از اشیای و ساختمان موتور 
خوش نیاد می تواند از برنامه های جانبی مثل ENTITY MAKER و Segment Maker استفاده کنید و شخص مورد نظر خود رو اونجا درست کنید .ساختن مراحل بازی با Drag and drop اشیا و اجسام صورت می گیرد .البته این انجین معایبی هم داره یکی از اون انعطاف پذیزی کم و گیم پلی ضعیف و سبکی تنها میشه با اون بازی ساخت فقط اول شخص هست

مزایا:
سادگی بازی سازی - داشتن مدل ها و سلاح ها ی وساختمان آماده - بدون نیاز به برنامه نویسی

معایب:
انعطاف پذیری کم (برای تغییرات ) -گیم پلی ضعیف- ساخت بازی فقط به صورت FPS

نتیجه کلی:
در کل برای افرادی که می خواهند بازی بسازند در کمترین اونم به صورت یه نفره انتخاب خوبی هست چراکه بازی ساختن با این انجین از نقاشی تو PAINT راحته و اگه مدل های آماده این انجین راضی تون نکرد می تونید از ENTITY MAKER استفاده کنید و برای ساختن ساختمان حرفه ای می تونید از Segment maker استفاده کنید .
منبع:parvizamd در p30world

----------


## flamingo

سلام
به نظر منم کار خوبی دارید میکنید.امیدوارم ادامه داشته باشه

----------


## REZAsys

موتور آنریل (Unreal Engine) بدون شک اگه قوی ترین موتور صنعت بازیسازی نباشه یکی از قویترین هاست و برای مقایسه فقط کافیه به بازی هایی که توسط این موتور ساخته شده توجه کنیم . 
سازنده ی این موتور شرکت معروف EPIC هست که تا به حال بازی هایی مثل سری Gears Of War رو با اون ساخته که تنها نمونه ای از قدرت این موتور هستند . این شرکت تا به حال سه نسخه ازین موتور رو ارائه داده :


و نسخه ی چهارم آنریل انجین هم که سال 2005 اعلام شد در حاله ساخته و پیش بینی میشه تا سال 2012 به اتمام برسه .




*Unreal Engine 1*


اولین نسخه ی آنریل انجین بود . مهم ترین بازی که با این موتور ساخته شد بازی Unreal Tournament بود . 
زبان ساده ی اسکریپت نویسی اون و ساختار نوی موتور باعث محبوبیت زیاد اون در اون زمان شد .



*Unreal Engine 2*

نسخه ی دوم موتور آنریل بود که با اون بازی هایی مثل Unreal Tournament 2003 درست شد . این نسخه نسبت به نسخه ی قبل خیلی کاملتر شده بود و از لحاظ گرافیکی هم پیشرفت زیادی کرده بود . 
Unreal Engine 3

سومین نسخه ی آنریل انجین . این موتور در این نسخه پیشرفت خیلی عظیمی کرده بود . وقتی بازیهاش اومدن تقریبا همه ی ما فهمیدیم که با یه نسل جدید توی بازی های کامپیوتری مواجهیم . بازی هایی که با این موتور ساخته شده بودند دارای گرافیک خارق العاده و گیم پلی بسیار روان و فیزیک عالی و تمام مشخصات دیگه ی یه بازی عالی بودن . نمونه ی بارزش بازی خود شرکت Epic هست که تحت عنوان Gears Of War منتشر شد و طرفداران خیلی زیادی برای خودش بدست آورد . جامعه ی بازیسازا همیشه به این موتور به چشم یک رویای دست نیافتنی نگاه میکردن تا اینکه ...

*و اکنون UDK ...* 



در سال 2009 بود که شرکت Epic بطرز عجیب و البته خوشحال کننده ای تصمیم گرفت موتورش رو بطور رایگان برای استفاده های غیر تجاری منتشر کنه . این خبر برای بازی ساز های آزاد خبری عالی بود چون الان دیگه همه به یکی از قویترین موتور های دنیا دسترسی دارن !
UDK در حقیقت همون نسخه ی باینری موتور UE3 هست که اونو میتونید بصورت رایگان از سایتش دریافت کنید .

همان انجین Unreal 3 است ... پلت فرم قدرتمند و حرفه ای ساخت بازی. تمام چیزی که برای ساخت یک بازی عالی احتیاج خواهید داشت. 
UDK برای کیست؟
هر کس. همه کس. اگر شما ایده ای برای گیم دارید که برای پیاده سازی نیاز به یک پلت فرم دارد، UDK برای شماست.
چرا UDK؟
چون توانایی، قدرت و انعطاف موتور Unreal Engine 3 را دارد. این ابزارها توسط طیف وسیعی از گروه های حرفه ای استفاده شده اند و امتحان خود را پس داده اند. راه بهتری برای ساخت بازی با Unreal Engine 3 وجود ندارد.

بعضی از قابلیت های UDK که در هیچ کجا نمی بینید !! : 


*FaceFX*




یک قابلیت که با آن می توانید با استفاده از یک فایل صوتی ، برای صورت شخصیت مورد نظر خود حرکت درست کنید ( با استفاده از یک فایل صوتی ، شخصیت بدون نیاز به هیچ دخالتی از طرف شما قادر به تکلم خواهد بود !!! )

 





*Speed Tree
*
قابلیتی جدید که با آن می توانید جنگل و درخت و ... را به صورت ریل تایم و با قابلیت انیمیشن گذاری ! همه ی درختان این جنگل از قوانین فیزیکی استفاده می کنند !!!!




*Destructible Environments*

 

با استفاده از این تکینیکی که آنریل در خدمت شما گذاشته می توانید اجسام شکستی ، صحنه های انفجاری و ... را به راحتی هرچه تمام تر و کیفیتی هرچه بهتر بسازید _( برای این کار پنجره ای مخصوص وجود دارد ) 

برخی از پنجره ها در این موتور : 

 






لینک دانلود : 

کد:
http://www.udk.com/download.html


آموزش های این انجین:

آموزش اول :

کد:
http://www.4shared.com/file/157323631/f89f157e/Amouzeshe_Shomare_1.html
آموزش دوم :

کد:
http://www.4shared.com/file/157322108/179d8ff9/Amouzeshe_Shomare_2.html
آموزش سوم : 

کد:
http://www.4shared.com/file/168053368/b68c42c0/Amouzeshe_Shomare_3.html
*آموزش های سایت سازنده در مورد اسکریپت نویسی* :

کد:
http://udn.epicgames.com/Three/UDKProgrammingHome.html

----------


## REZAsys

دوستان اگر دقت کرده باشند نرم افزارهایی که در این تاپیک من گذاشتم بدون کرک هستند :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه: 
و من دارم سعی میکنم توی اولین فرصت کرک شده های این موتورها رو براتون بگذارم.
 :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!: 
موفق باشید.

----------


## amin1softco

واااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااویــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــاااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اا این ان ریل عجب توپه یکی از بچه های گل روزگاره خیلی حال کردم باحاش یعنی آموزش هاشو قبلا دیده بودما ولی گفتم بزار نصبش کنم یعنی بازی آماده داره باقلوا فقط شما باید صحنه هاشو عوض کنی و منو هاشو فارسی کنی یک بازی بدی به خلق خدا تا بازی کنند خیلی توپه هاااااااااااااااااااااا :بوس:

----------


## arshiyan

> *unity چيست !
> *


 :گیج: 

تو این سایت می تونید منابع فارسی موتور یونیتی رو پیدا کنید
www.unity3d.ir

----------


## flamingo

سلام
من نسخه unity3d 2.6.1 رو دانلود کردم. ولی 30 روزه است. کرکش رو میشه پیدا کرد یا نه؟؟
ممنون

----------


## arshiyan

> سلام
> من نسخه unity3d 2.6.1 رو دانلود کردم. ولی 30 روزه است. کرکش رو میشه پیدا کرد یا نه؟؟
> ممنون


کرک نمی خواد که ، اینجا رو ببین

http://unity3d.ir/thread-9.html
www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNiITbxYjjw

----------


## flamingo

> کرک نمی خواد که ، اینجا رو ببین
> 
> http://unity3d.ir/thread-9.html
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNiITbxYjjw


 سایت اول که باز نمیشه.
سایت دوم که وضعش معلومه!
در مورد کرک هم پس فرق نسخه Pro  و  Indie چیه؟؟

----------


## arshiyan

> سایت اول که باز نمیشه.
> سایت دوم که وضعش معلومه!
> در مورد کرک هم پس فرق نسخه Pro  و  Indie چیه؟؟


مگه میشه باز نشه ، میشه یه بار دیگه امتحا کن
فرق این دوتا تو یه لوگوه، بعد از این که بازی رو ساختی و بیلد کردی تو نسخه فری یه لوگو یونیتی اول اون میاد که نشون میده که شما نسخه رایگان داشتی! ولی امکاناتشون یکیه، من نصب کردم.


می تونی سوالاتو تو سایت یونیتی بپرسی

----------


## gbg

خیلی حال کردم از خوندن تاپیکیت هات با تمام این متورها بجز موتور *unity* آشنام و همشون رو نصب کردم و استفاده کرده و همچنین متور تورک، البته به نظر من این متور ها خیلی عالی و کامل هستن ولی کاش متور های گرافیک هم موجود بود و می شد در داخل زبان های برنامه نویسی ازشون استفاده کرد یه چیزی undelphiX ولی با امکانات بیشتر.

----------


## Armin060

واسه ساخت بازی *باید* برنامه نویسی کرد. این برنامه نویسی در برخی موتور ها مثل Game Maker، توسط خود نرم افزار انجام میشه، البته فک کنم خود کاربر هم می تونه برنامه نویسی کنه. در موتور هایی هم مثل Unreal و Unity برنامه نویسی وجود داره. به هیج وجح نمیشه بدون برنامه نویسی یک بازی تولید کرد. اینه که نگران نباشید. Unity هم برنامه نویسی دارسه و JavaScript ( یا Java، نمی دونم دقیق ) و #C و چند تا زبون دیگه رو پشتیبانی میکنه.

----------


## REZAsys

> سلام
> من نسخه unity3d 2.6.1 رو دانلود کردم. ولی 30 روزه است. کرکش رو میشه پیدا کرد یا نه؟؟
> ممنون


دوست من همین طور که قول دادم همه ی کرکهاش رو طی چند روز آتی آپلود میکنم :لبخند:

----------


## REZAsys

> واسه ساخت بازی *باید* برنامه نویسی کرد. این برنامه نویسی در برخی موتور ها مثل Game Maker، توسط خود نرم افزار انجام میشه، البته فک کنم خود کاربر هم می تونه برنامه نویسی کنه. در موتور هایی هم مثل Unreal و Unity برنامه نویسی وجود داره. به هیج وجح نمیشه بدون برنامه نویسی یک بازی تولید کرد. اینه که نگران نباشید. Unity هم برنامه نویسی دارسه و JavaScript ( یا Java، نمی دونم دقیق ) و C#‎‎ و چند تا زبون دیگه رو پشتیبانی میکنه.


آقا آرمین لطفا تا با موتورها کار نکردید نظر ندهید.

----------


## Armin060

> آقا آرمین لطفا تا با موتورها کار نکردید نظر ندهید.


شما واقعا فکر کردید که من دارم نظر میدم بدون اینکه اطلاعات داشته باشم؟؟!!!
قابل توجهتون بگم که من هم Unity کار کردم هم Unreal و هم Game Maker.

----------


## REZAsys

> شما واقعا فکر کردید که من دارم نظر میدم بدون اینکه اطلاعات داشته باشم؟؟!!!
> قابل توجهتون بگم که من هم Unity کار کردم هم Unreal و هم Game Maker.


خیلی خوبه که شما اینقدر با موتورها کار کردید
من به شما بی احترامی نکردم

----------


## REZAsys

دوستان با توجه به اینکه پست قبلی حذف شد هر کسی که کرک موتورها رو خواست به من پیام بزنه

----------


## gbg

سلام و خسته نباشی چرا دیگه ادامه نمی دی؟

----------


## REZAsys

این هم معرفی کامل موتور cry engine2 امیدوارم به دردتون بخوره.
CryEngine2نسخه تکامل یافته CryEngine یعنی موتوری که بازی  FarCry بر مبنای آن ساخته 
شده است می باشد. این موتور که قویترین موتور  بازی سال انتخاب شده است توسط شرکت آلمانی Crytek ساخته شده است. 

*ویژگی های این موتور به شرح زیر است:* 
- ابر های حجم دار 
- نورپردازی پویا و استفاده نکردن از سایه های از پیش ساخته 
- طراحی سه بعدی اقیانوس با امواج آن که با توجه به جهت و قدرت وزش باد شکل  گرفته و دارای سایه و ... هستند. 
- موشن بلور (مات شدن تصویر در هنگام حرکت) در هر دو حالت حرکت دوربین و  حرکت اجسام 
- سایه نرم و واقع گرایانه اجسام در هنگام بازی 
- برداشت واقع گرایانه حالات روحی صورت از مدلها 
- پراکندگی در لایه های زیرین (اگر با Editor کار کرده باشید متوجه میشید  منظورم چیه) 
- ساختمانهای تخریب پذیر که به بازیکن قدرت برنامه ریزی بیشتری میدهد 
- گیاهان تخریب پذیر (حتی برگها) برای گمراه کردن هوش مصنوعی دشمنان و  استفاده از تاکتیک های گوناگون توسط بازیکن 
- فیزیک پیشرفته که باعث تغییر در حرکت پلهای انعطاف پذیر, درختان, حرکت  بازیکن و باران در اثر وزش باد میشود. 
- نابودی وسایل نقلیه به صورت های مختلف (از پیش مشخص نشده) 
- نورپردازی HDR 
- محیط کاملا تخریب پذیر 
- سیستم پیشرفته بافتها و ذرات برای مثال آتش یا بارانی که توسط نیرویی  مانند باد تحت تاثیر قرار میگیرند 
- سیستم تغییر زمان با افکت طلوع و غروب خورشید 
- شعاع و پرتوی نور در هنگام عبور از آب و یا هر شی با جزییات بالای هندسی 
- شکست نور که باعث افزایش حس عمق تکسچرها میشود 
- نمایش فواصل دور تا حدود 16 کیلومتر در مقیاس بازی 
- سیستم انیمیشن به وسیله پارامترهای استخوان بندی!! (دو بار بخونیدش  میفهمید) 

همچنین این موتور از تکنیک های سایه زنی 2.0 و 3.0 با DirectX 9 و 4.0 با  DirectX 10 سود میبرد. 
این موتور به صورت خودکار تعداد تریدهایی (فعالیت هایی) که CPU شما قادر به  انجام دادن آن در یک زمان است را دریافته و محاسبات خود را بین آنها تقسیم  میکند. به همین منظور موتور با CPU های چند هسته ای و HT سازگار است. 
این موتور با هر دو سیستم 32 و 64 بیتی سازگار و در حالت 64 بیتی 10 الی 15  درصد در هر فعالیت یا ترید افزایش پرفورمنس دارد. 
لازم به ذکر است این موتور از هیچ گونه کارت و پروسسور فیزیکی شبیه به  AGEIA PhysX یا امثال آن استفاده نمیکند به علتی که این موتور بازی دارای  یک موتور گرافیکی به نام CryPhysics ساخته خود شرکت CryTek است. 

*از سایر ویژگی های آن میتوان به موارد  زیر اشاره کرد:* 
- ادیتور مراحل کاملا یکپارچه CryEngine Sandbox2 
- ترکیب نرم رندرینگ درون و بیرون محیط. پشتیبانی از DX10,9 و کنسولهای PS3  و XB360 
- فیزیک: پشتیبانی از وسایل نقلیه, بدنهای سخت, مایعات, لباسها و بدنهای  نرم ( و همچنین فیزیک ragdoll) 
- سیستم انیمیشن: پخش انیمیشنها بر اساس کی فریم ها و ترکیب با افکتهای  سینمایی و شبیه سازی های فزیکی. همچنین توجه ویژه ای به حرکت نرم انسانها  در شرایطی همچون پلک زدن, قرار داشتن روی سطح نا هموار و .... شده است. 
- هوش مصنوعی: قابلیت هوش مصنوعی تیمی و تک نفره بر اساس اسکریپت نویسی که  اجازه طراحی دشمن و ... را بدون نوشتن یک خط کد C++‎ فراهم میسازد. 
- سیستم صدای Data-driven: گارانتی کتابخانه (dll) های FMOD باعث شده است  که به توان به راحتی صداها را با هر کیفیت و تنظیمی اجرا کند. 
- سیستم پویا موزیک: تغییر و ترکیب موزیک ها بر اساس رویدادهای مختلف در  بازی و پشتیبانی از Dolby Digital 5.1 
- سیستم شبکه مشتری و میزبان: این سیستم برای نسل جدید بازیهای چند نفره  بازنویسی شده است و دارای تاخیر بسیار پایین و پشتیبانی از تعداد نامحدودی  از بازیکنان است. 
- شیدرها: سیستم اسکریپتینک که برای ترکیب مختلف تکسچرها با پشتیبانی از  تکنولوژی های per-pixel lighting, bumpy reflections, refractions,  volumetric glow effects, animated textures, transparent computer  displays, windows, bullet holes, و shiny surfaces 
- سطح زمین: استفاده زا سیستم پیشرفته heightmap و کم کردن پلیگانها برای  ساخت محیط بزرگ و واقع گرایانه. با 16 کیلومتر نمایش فاصله 
- اشیای Voxel (بعدی موازی با یکی از پیکسلهای اجسام سه بعدی (طراحی اشیاء  سه بعدی)): این موتور به شما اجازه ساخت اجسام هدسی ای رو میده که یک سیستم  heightmap نمیتونه پشتیبانی کنه. برای مثال ساخت کانالها, سنگها و ... 
- نورپردازی و سایه ها: یک ترکیب پیشبینی شده و هوشمندانه خواص که باعث به  وجود آمدن سایه های rael-time و انعطاف پذیری محیط شده. شامل رزیلوشن بالا,  زاویه صحیح و سایه نرم در محیط های بسته. پشتیبانی پیشرفته از تکنولوژی  بافتها و ذرات و پشتیبانی از هر گونه تکنولوژی در رابطه با نورپردازی  بافتها. 
- مه: پراکندگی مه ناهمگن با پشتیبانی از لایه ها برای تاثیر بیشتر و  افزایش واقع گرایی اتمسفر 
- پشتیانی کامل و جامع از Polybump 2 
- سیستم اسکریپ نویسی: بنا شده بر اساس زبان معروف LUA که راحی آسان برای  تدوین و تغییر پارامترهای بازی بدون نوشتن حتی یک خط کد C++‎ در اختیار شما  میگذارد. 
- Flow graph: بردارهای جریان به سازنده این امکان را میدهد که بدون نوشتن  حتی یک خط کد هوش مصنوعی بازی را با رسم خط و مکعب برنامه ریزی کند. 
- ماژول مداری: نوشته شده به زبان C++‎ در چندین DLL همراه با توضیحات و  مطالب اضافی جهت فهم. 
- Multi-threading: پشتیبانی از CPU های چند تریدی, چند هسته ای و چند  پردازنده ای و جداسازی بخشهای مختلف محاسبات نظیر هوش مصنوعی و فیزیک و  واگزاری هر یک به یک ترید با توجه ب تعداد تریدها. 
- 64-Bit: پشتیبانی از سیستم های 64 بیتی برای پشتیبانی از مموری بیشتر 
* 
بازیهایی که از CryEngine 2 استفاده میکنند:* 
Crysis: ساخت شرکت Crytek و عرضه شده در 16 نوامبر 2007 
Crysis Warhead: ساخت شرکت کرایتک و بر اساس نسخه بروز رسانی شده CE2 
Entropia Universe: از استادیوی سودانی Mindark و عرضه در اواخر 2008 
Merchants of Brooklyn: از شرکت Paleo Entertainment 
The Day: از استادیوی Reloaded 
Blue Mars: از Avatar Reality, inc. 
Vigilance: یک بازی برای استفاده نظامی ساخت گروه The Harrington Group 
همچنین ساخت یک بازی با سبک MMORPG از XMLGames و دو بازی دیگر از Crytek  هم تایید شده است. 

*سایر مجوزهای فروخته شده به: (اجازه  استفاده)* 
IMAGTP - در جهت نمایش طرح سه بعدی منازل به مشتری قبل از ساخت منزل 
Ringling College of Art and Design - در جهت آموزش 
Darmstadt University of Applied Sciences - استفاده از موتور در طی دروس 
Games Academy - آموزش موتور و ایجاد تغییراتی در آن برای ساخت پروژه های  دانش آموزی 
 تصویر


*منبع:
**Bazinama Forums*

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

سلام دوستان
PDF ی که براتون گذاشتم مقایسه خوبی بین موتورهای :
3Game Studio و Crystal Space و OGRE 3D و Reatity Engine و Torque انجام داده.
(مقایسه علمی و به دور از تعصبه!!).
در ضمن Crystal Space خیلی جالبه از++C و پایتون و جاوا و پرل پشتیبانی میکنه و همچنین
کراس پلت فرمه.
http://igottabelieve.com/projects/ma...comparison.pdf
موفق باشید

----------


## gbg

سلام
امکانات Crystal Space که ظاهرا جالبه کاش میشد دانلود کرد و یه تستی باهاش انجام داد

----------


## REZAsys

> سلام
> امکانات Crystal Space که ظاهرا جالبه کاش میشد دانلود کرد و یه تستی باهاش انجام داد


دوست من دارم میگردم اگر پیدا کردم بهت میگم.

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

> سلام
> امکانات Crystal Space که ظاهرا جالبه کاش میشد دانلود کرد و یه تستی باهاش انجام داد


 سلام
http://www.crystalspace3d.org/main/Download
موفق باشید

----------


## ax.dbyte

عالی .
من میخوام روی Unreal کار کنم.

----------


## SEZAR.CO

سلام
من یه سی شارپرم
می خوام یه موتور بازی سازی قوی که به کارم مربوط باشه را به من معرفی کنید

----------


## REZAsys

> سلام
> من یه سی شارپرم
> می خوام یه موتور بازی سازی قوی که به کارم مربوط باشه را به من معرفی کنید


مطمئنا موتوری بهتر از یونیتی پیدا نخواهید کرد

----------

